# Can I brag a little?



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

ok forget the squirrels and being off leash.... i'm just impressed that she ran along-side your bicycle!!!! mine are definitely not that smart hahaha


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW, that's awesome. I am really impressed that you could ride bike and hold a leash and not fall.....lol *Good job COFFEE!!!!!* I could never do that, squirrels turn Charlie into a demon.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that is awesome  on both counts!!!


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Oops... lost my internet... this was garbled.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

ditto sorry!

dg


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Gotta make it clear... it was AFTER she'd seen the squirrel, and probably forgot. She'll definitely get a pilchard tonite!

dg


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'd be roadkill if I tried that with Fergus! Way to go, Coffee!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That sounds great. I don't blame you a bit for spouting off about Coffee's new found skill. Good dog!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Coffee'sDad said:


> Gotta make it clear... it was AFTER


That is still impressive. Charlie wants to go back and get the squirrels 5 minutes after we last saw them.....lol

She should really get a steak for that


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Coffee'sDad said:


> Gotta make it clear... it was AFTER


But still  forgetting the critters so quickly, and running with you is awesome!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Gosh... that's wonderful. I think I'd be spending the night in the ER if I tried that with any of mine. LOL


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Good job! I'd be happy if Banner stopped chasing leaves while just walking, forget a squirrel!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Very cool! Good job Coffee!


----------



## Jakerville (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow - now that's something I don't see me and Jake attempting any time soon. Very impressive!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Coffee. Sounds like she is learning really fast. And I bet the squirrels are glad she didnt chase them either.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Great Job, Coffee!! If I tried that with my oldest Cheyenne she would be dragging the bike & me down the street and if it was a cat I too would be joining Penny & Maggie's Mom in the ER.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great job. The bicyling moving at a fast pass than walking will really help her not wonder as bad and it will be so great for to have a little off leash time. Congrats and keep up the good work Coffee!!!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is great! It always feels good when our goldens impress us with learning these things. Have fun.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Good for you. Daisy and I run together and while I do trust her off leash I still leash her anyway. She runs right next to me so it's no trouble other than her pace can be a little faster than mine or maybe what I'd like it to be. It's not that she's pulling it's just obviously four legs are better than 2 so her comfortable jog pace is a little faster than mine. I leash her just because I still worry about cars or in my neighborhood there are unfortunately quite a few dogs roaming free and they will run out to us and I don't of any dog that can completely resist that temptation and usually the other dogs wouldn't let them even if they tried.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

You're right about traffic. I wouldn't even dare in the city. We're way out in the country. Palm Dale pop. < 200 and we're way outta town... hehehehe. 

Hooch, we are not worthy of your attention and praise with all you have going on... I am quite humbled that you'd take the time. There you go again showing off that huge heart you have!!!! Best wishes from us both.

dg


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Coffee'sDad said:


> You're right about traffic. I wouldn't even dare in the city. We're way out in the country. Palm Dale pop. < 200 and we're way outta town... hehehehe.
> 
> Hooch, we are not worthy of your attention and praise with all you have going on... I am quite humbled that you'd take the time. There you go again showing off that huge heart you have!!!! Best wishes from us both.
> 
> dg


All great dogs and dog owners deserve attention. I just hope they get it from someone better than me. ROFL But thanks. Actualy it is a slow morning though it will pick up after lunch. Have to go find out what team Tyler is on in baseball. He missed his tryouts because of my hospital stay and they said he couldn;tbe on a team without trying out. Funny thing about moving back to your old hometown, I know the rec department manager and most of the coaches I taught in band ior had in school. So he gets a team this afternoon. bleeding hearts. ROFL THen it is off to get things done around here for my possible stay for a week iat UAB though i am hoping that isn;t the case. I don;t think I am in that bad of need of anything immediate. But who know they might think otherwise.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

How old is coffee? I was told that it is NOT OK to let a dog less than 18 months jog/run as it can be damaging to his/her joints and bones. Just curious because I would like to take Cassie on a jog/biking too!

She is smart though! Dogs have it in their instincts to chase squirrels. They can chase it for hours knowing fully well they won't get it! Analogous to guys sitting at the bar chasing women!


Cheers..
-JI


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

That is too cool! I would be bragging big time - sounds like fun too.


Tiffany


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Way to go Coffee! 

How fun!!! I can't wait till Samson and Delilah are old enough to do bike rides with me. I've read they should be at least a year but a bit older is better since it's hard on the joints.

I plan to start them out very slowly, but I have been just waiting since they were babies to have them run along with me when I ride.

Again, congrats on such a well behaved pup.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Coffee is 14 months, we've been doing it for about 6 months. Never very long at first and today was about 2 miles. Anyone chime in if there's danger here! 

dg


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Coffee'sDad said:


> Coffee is 14 months, we've been doing it for about 6 months. Never very long at first and today was about 2 miles. Anyone chime in if there's danger here!
> 
> dg


I always wondered that too, if there's any danger in doing this. I always see these bike springer things in my pet supply books and I wonder if they are safe. Any feedback???


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

2 questions I guess:
1. Is it bad for the dog's joints?
2. Are there hidden dangers not covered by common sense?


dg


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now I am far from a professional on the matter so it is just my opinion. You have worked Coffee up to now so you are asfe. I have it in my contract that people not road work their dogs before 16 months of age so that it gives the growth plates a little more time to grow and set. But since you have started out so slowly and worked your way to it Coffee will be find. I might hold it to the level where you are for another month then add and then add a month later.

That is the genetics reason for it other than that you just have your normal ACL injuries to worry about like running into a hole or something. I don;t think you are going to be riding your bike into a whole so you shouldn't be close enough to one to worry about. Go from one surface to another slowing to insure proper footing and I would think you had it made.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Hooch, I'll be watchful for joint tenderness, check her feet after each trip; and in general watch for any sign that she's not enjoying it. Thanks so much for the heads-up.


Savannah, I started her on a short leash held in my hand. Went real slow. When I'd make a turn into her I'd make a "chhchch" sound to get her attention. Then I went to the short leash tied to the bike, and now a 15' retractable tied to the bike. She did go after a squirrel once and pulled the bike out from under me, so the spring thingie for a bike would probably be a good idea. I guess the best advice I could give is to make sure he's/she's paying attention to you as you ride. I'm constantly encouraging her by saying, 'cmon.... good girl....


dg


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

i think you will be fine. If it were something that really hurt her she would show it pretty much right away. At least by the next morning by getting up slowly or in some way she gets up that is just strange for her.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

DG- there was another thread (I think by monomer) about biking and he said he used something like a "Springer or a K9 system." You might want to check that thread. That ensures you don't go off balance holding a dog.

Hooch - thanks for the information. I will wait till Cassie is atleast a year and then start him on the bike and slowly increase the intensity.


Cheers..
-JI


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Well done Coffee! After Diesel was about 14 months I started him running beside my bike. Wonder how it would go with two dogs!?!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Well done Coffee! After Diesel was about 14 months I started him running beside my bike. Wonder how it would go with two dogs!?!


Great job, Coffee! Little does she know the privilege her obedience is gaining her! I used to do it with Sunny before I got Mister, trying to have her do her trotting on the grass with me on the sidewalk, but after two dogs came along...I just don't think it's doable. They'd probably try to cross in front of me! I have biked on local bike paths with them (off leash) and it works great because as Hooch said, the added pace keeps them from lingering at smells and possibilities of deer, rabbits, ground hogs, and squirrels.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

I'd hook Willow to Diesel and start walking them. I screwed up by starting Coffee walking on my right side; but it really turned out for the best with the bike riding.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

Coffee'sDad said:


> I screwed up by starting Coffee walking on my right side; but it really turned out for the best with the bike riding.


Boy! I am glad I am not alone! I was never able to gain control with my left hand and started walking Cassie on the right side. Now, even if I try walking him on the left side, he feels uneasy and does everything he can to walk on to my right!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to Go Coffee! You've made Dad proud and rightly so...


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

Molly could not ignore a squirrel if her life depended upon it...way to go Coffee!!!!


----------

